# living aboard while on the hard



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I ran into a cruising couple who carried a folding ladder aboard. They used it when hauling out and painting the bottom.
It was one of those ladders that can fold into a scaffold or a step or a straight ladder. They used the scaffold to paint the hull and then used it as a ladder to climb aboard.
This was on a 45' boat. 
I'm planning a similar adventure but figured ladders would be available at marinas I haul at.

What say the experienced cruisers? IF you had room would you carry a folding ladder?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

make up some ratlines LOL (rope ladders like on square riggers)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Xort-

Don't be expecting smaller marinas and boatyards to have a ladder you can use for an extended period of time... it ain't going to happen.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I would simply check with the marina you will be using. I've had no problem with ladders when I've been hauled, but perhaps I'm just lucky.


----------



## AlpineSailor (Nov 3, 2006)

One of those telescoping type ladders may be a good choice for easy stowing on a boat.


----------



## Slooptattoo (Aug 4, 2007)

Use it for a week, stow it for 51? Go to a yard that can afford a ladder or rent a scaffold, IMHO storage space on my boat is too valuable to occupy with a ladder. However if you have that much storage space, it's your call to make. Good luck in the yard.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Slooptattoo said:


> Use it for a week, stow it for 51? Go to a yard that can afford a ladder or rent a scaffold, IMHO storage space on my boat is too valuable to occupy with a ladder.


Yea, I'm thinking the same thing. The couple had a foldable ladder thay carried on the trunk over the aft cabin on a CC boat. Didn't take up much room.
I'd expect to only haul every 2 years for routine maintenance so I figured it's not something I want to carry. But I didn't think to ask them why they felt the need. So I'm asking around...how available are ladders in the DIY yards? If yards are charging a fortune for ladder rental, then I might just bring one along. But it does seem excessive.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I've never had a problem getting a ladder in a yard to use. But I always tie it to my rail...before some other soul deprives me of a way to get down! (g)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cam's above precautions come from an unfortunate Saturday afternoon in a previous life when Mrs Cam decided that ALL the leaves would be cleaned from the gutters before the football game was watched. (g)

What was the name of that folding ladder that was all over the info-mercials a few years ago? Little Giant or something, I believe. I've seen one up close and they look impressive, both in collapsed size and flexibility of use. I suspect it would be ideal, but pricey. I've never been a fan of ladders at sea-some type of superstitution I expect. We were always able to steal enough of them while in the shipyard to meet our needs. (and we had many needs!) The better quality yards will have an ample supply of them and should they not i would be inclined to approach the yard superintendant and offer to purchase one jointly with the yard ponying up half and keeping the ladder upon launching, in return for exclusive rights while in the dock.


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

One of the yachts my wife and I did our sail training oon carried a similar ladder as part of its kit, even though our club (and theirs) was amptly equiped with such for boat work.

At one point we all arrived exhausted at about 10pm to the Queenscliffe seawall, and the only spot available was sheer concrete walls about 12 feet above the deck.... The skipper set up the ladder, had two of us hold it while he went up, short chain and padlock attached it to a top ring and secured it for our use.

On another occassion when needing to stock the boat for the Melb/Hobart race, the ladder became a gangplank, with a wooden plank laid atop it. This facilitated easy tranfer of sails and supplies while tied up to a less then stellar dock.

I beileve the skipper also mentioned that if the crap was really hitting the fan, that ladder was part of his sea-anchour / drogue plan.

I have never known the man to carry excess nonsense on board (except for some of his choces in crew) and thoguh we certainly do not carry one on my boat, he seemed to arrive at the ocnclusion that it was a good idea.

Sasha


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

If you got room (on board and in your budget), just buy one.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> If you got room (on board and in your budget), just buy one.


If I use that method, I'll be buying an 80'er!


----------



## heslopg (Feb 14, 2005)

Carry a ladder?! Where?! I know this is becoming an issue. Some of the DIY boat yards are starting to become worried about liability in supplying ladders. Glades Boat Storage in LaBelle FL had a bit of a challenge with ladders this year. I think someone took posession of the ladders and is loaning then to his 'friends' (i.e. everyone).

Glenn.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The boat I visited had a folding aluminum ladder. it folds down to 3.5' long by about 2' wide and about a foot deep. They made a sunbrella bag for it and mounted it on the aft cabin coach roof of a CC boat.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a pick-up truck -- when I was in the yard for bottom work, I found the swim ladder on the transom came about a step from the bed edge. Maybe useful info in an accommodating yard ...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> I have a pick-up truck -- when I was in the yard for bottom work, I found the swim ladder on the transom came about a step from the bed edge. Maybe useful info in an accommodating yard ...


Great. Now I have to carry a pickup truck on my boat while I'm out livaboard cruising!!!!! I'm gonna have to buy an 80'er for sure. Maybe 100'. It'll need a helluva big crane to unload the truck. Any suggestions?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

xort said:


> Great. Now I have to carry a pickup truck on my boat while I'm out livaboard cruising!!!!! I'm gonna have to buy an 80'er for sure. Maybe 100'. It'll need a helluva big crane to unload the truck. Any suggestions?


<grin> I was suggesting that perhaps the yard could park one of their trucks behind your boat when they go home for the day and you could use that to reach your swim ladder.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

xort,
Does your boat, or the one you're interested in, have a folding transom swim ladder? If so, and it doesn't extend far enough, consider replacing it with one that extends deeper.








During the first winter after a late season purchase, our boat was on the hard at the PO's marina. Our draft being 5'-2", the OE stern ladder extends to within a couple feet of the keel, enabling access to the boat without a side ladder.

To avoid the need to jump up to the first rung, a three-step folding ladder was all that was needed for convenience . . . much easier than hauling around a pickup truck.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

TB
I'll take that under advisement, thanks


----------



## nwpacketeer (Oct 9, 2004)

I usually keep one of the scaffolding ladders in my old beater car along with maintenance supplies for the boat, but I'm not sure how I would carry it aboard. I am researching cruising Europe, and there they suggest something for a gang plank or passerole (not really sure on the spelling there) that sounds is if the ladder would work. Also, when transiting the canals of Europe, the would serve to help hold down fenders and keep them together when one is moored to the canal or riverside. I hope to find more about this, and will bookmark this and let you know what further I find.

Regards,


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

passerole is what I'll be doing Thanksgiving day! <g>

You'll be looking for a Passerelle.


----------

